# fuel cell: legal in trunk for state inspection?



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys, is a fuel cell legal in states? I wanted to remove the big tank and install a fuel cell in the trunk. I saw one in a SCC years ago in an SE-R. 

I live in PA, any ideas on legality for inspection? 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

call a local mechanic that does inspections, probably pretty easy to get a definite answer that way.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

good idea. I will do that. I just wondered because In PA, inspections are interpreted and some people get away with really loud exhausts that would pass DB here and tinted windows. You know how it is. the old tail-lght covers and headlight covers. 

THanks 
Chris


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

So, what did you find on having a fuel cell and passing the inspection - enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Well, my uncle being a state inspector told me that it would have to vent to the outside and also the filler on the outside. I believe that they don't want you spilling gas in the trunk! So, he said with restrictions. I would have to read the Official PA code for inspection. 

He told me in PA, that Side tint passes inspection, as they told him, PADOT, but Police can pull you over for dark drivers and passenger side tint and tell you to remove it, so basically, penndot wants to be able to fine you!!!! 

I am just going to replace my 15 year old tank with a new one. 

Chris 92 classic


----------

